# Dog Mental Health/ Hallucination Problems



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Is it possible for dogs to have forms of hallucinations like schizophrenia?

We have a 6yr old pug that is somewhat neurotic in tendencies (not from good breeding, we saved him from a byb), but on occasion he seems to see things that isn't there and gets very scared. It lasts for a few minutes, but today it lasted for a hour + and still going on. He gets a bit nervous looking around and he smells something on the floor and then jumps like as if something bit him. He also licks frequently and tends to cough a lot when this happens. I try to cover him in a blanket and get him to lay with me which normally settles him down no matter what since he loves his blankie, but he is still very nervous and jumps around like things are crawling on it. I wrap him in it and hug him and press on pressure points and he seems fine until he sees something on the roof then he jumps out my arms. We tried to put him in his kennel and he was pacing then he started to get frantic screaming at something behind him and pawing at the door lock. His daddy can't calm him down either and that is his person. We checked if he recognizes us and he seems fine being called and shows signs he's listening if we talk with him. Other than this he has also barked and growled at things not there on the bookshelf, wall, tv, etc. He's obsessively pawed into the couch looking for something not there. He sometimes pug screams for nothing (which he only does if he's super excited or got really scared) in another room and when I get there, there's nothing going on but he's thoroughly not okay with something.

When this happens the other animals seem to really pick on him. The cat attacks him and the other pug too thus making him more jumpy since they surprise him while he's on alert. I suppose they see him weak right now. 

I've noticed that he seems to have developed lately a "teeth chatter" which some people told me can possibly developing seizures but also happens because of stress related to OCD/separation. He is OCD with rituals for everything he does and we had someone move out of the house last week. 

Any input is greatly appreciated. I think he might need to go to the vet and get some medications but I'm wondering if anyone has gone through this and what was the outcome.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yes, this sounds like seizure activity. His general anxiety can trigger seizures or vice versa. I definitely would go to the vet for a full blood workup and neuro check and go from there. These things, depending on whether they are idiopathic (of unknown physical origin) or symptomatic of other health issues can often be dealt with with medication. Good luck!


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Definitely a visit is in order.

I wish I video taped it to show the vet. 

He's still doing it a bit today, but I noticed that grabbing his attention and correcting him cuts it in its place and being worried like last night leaving him be made it go on and on. One friend thought maybe he's doing it for attention because of separation anxiety since we had a house guest that he likes leave recently (about a week and a half ago). Is that a possibility?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

It could be anxious/ocd type behaviour..if it's interruptable seizure activity is less likely..either way a visit to thevet about his anxiety levels and possible causes should be the start.


----------

